# do u live with a dog in an apartment (especially with a Husky)?



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

I am living in a 3rd floor apartment with my 2 year old cat. The apartment has 2 balconies, at the front and at the back of the apartment. The back one has fire escape stairs (outside the apartment) going down to a garden and then a valley (good for my cat). 

I am adopting a 4 month old husky mix and I can imagine how energetic and crazy it will be but do any of you have experience with a husky living in an apartment? I live in a big city but I see my neighbors have huskies in their apartments, too. I have been reading on huskies and they do not look like they should be in an apartment at all. They should be in snow attached to sleds. But like I said, I see a lot of people have huskies in their apartment.

The apartment is close to a river (maybe 7 min. walk) and there is bicycle path going all around the city and parks and trees along the river as well. So there is plenty of place to run and play during the day.

Anything u would like to tell me?

Thanks


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

If you came here and asked for advice on a good apartment dog, I don't think anyone would suggest a husky or husky mix. That doesn't mean it's impossible to keep one in an apartment, just that it's not really a breed normally thought of as apartment friendly.

From the other thread, people seem to be in pretty good agreement that your proposed pup is a GSD/Husky mix. From just my, admittedly limited, knowledge of those two breeds, you're likely in for some frustration and chaos unless you spend a LOT of time wearing that dog out both mentally and physically daily.

You say there are plenty of places to run and play during the day, but do you have a fenced in area where he can run free or is it all on-leash areas? I'm not sure how well you could tire him out attached to a leash, and he might let that pent up energy out in ways that aren't conducive to pleasant apartment life.

I think any breed is doable in an apartment, honestly, but some breeds take a lot more effort on the part of an owner when it comes to exercise and training.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anything will work it yu work at it. You said in other threads you work from home. how many hours? Do you have at least 2 hours a day you can devote to hiking and exercising your dog when he is an adult? Are you willing to do this every day, rain or shine, for the next 10 years?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I sense a problem here because on other threads you mentioned your dogs going to the bathroom and also eating same time you do, also same food as you. No problem with eating but gonna be tough on bathroom/potty breaks at same time system. I'm sure you will develop a schedule so you and dogs can be healthy and happy together
Good Luck.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had a number of dogs in apartments, but nothing with the energy level of a Husky (I always assume a mix will have the least desirable traits of each constituent breed. Plan for the worst; hope for the best).

The one Husky I've spent a lot of time around was like a freakin' machine. That dog could run for hours on end. The only way my friend could run his Husky off-leash was with my Great Dane bitch. Spike would hurl himself at my Dane and try to mount her on the fly. When he got on her back, she's spin and send him rolling. When she got annoyed with his amorous advances, she'd grab him by the scruff of his neck and toss him 10-15 feet. He always came back like Pepe LaPue. When she'd had all she could take, she'd just pin him to the ground and hold him for 5 minutes while he thrashed around.

I have not seen the like of that Husky, before or since. He would have made the Energizer Bunny blush.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the thoughts and all the advice. 

I know I am getting into a big thingy but from my past experiences I think as long as the dog likes me we will do fine as she will always follow me around (My other dogs were in another country about 10 years ago when I lived elsewhere).

I really want this dog cause it is a puppy and she will grow up with me. From what I understand if the rescue center allows me to have it, then I have the dog. But the responsibility to make the dog happy and keep it healthy is on me of course.

The parks near the river and the longs banks of trees and grass and stuff are close by. I am almost sure I can get the dog tired and it will probably run on its own without a leash in those areas. I am also planing on biking while it is running with me. But this will take time I am sure as we have to have the same pace.  This way I wont be so cold either lol. There are also several parks even a dog park near by.

By biggest concerns are the energy level and the potty thingy at night. I will leave the cat litter (quite large) outside on the balcony and lead the dog there at nights and show the litter and wait for him. (I do the same for my cat, as it got cold I keep the litter in the front balcony now and the cat needs my company to go do potty now. I have no idea why. But he does it if I wait). That is my only solution for nights. It is already pretty cold here and going to a park where it blows and stuff, I am sure I wont do it after 10 pm. 

I am hoping that it will be natural to the dog to go out of the house (to the balcony) and eliminate there. Especially when he can smell my cat's potty there hehe. I am also hoping to leave the balcony door open at night and leave the dog free perhaps a few days later. 

I am really thinking this will be an adventure for 3 of us, me, the dog and the cat. We will probably look at each other strangely for a few days at least trying to understand what each wants.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

how are you going to keep the dog out of the cat box? 

Also you might need to check with your rental office or HOA to see if this is allowed...some places don't allow any kind of litter box or feces to be on the balcony.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

I own a Husky and live in a small apartment with 2 other roommates...who both also happen to have medium-large sized dogs. Let me first say that it isn't easy, but it's do-able. All the dogs have been _great_...they took to each other immediately and are like sisters now. I thought Nico might feel a little "cooped up" in a such a small space but she's adjusted beautifully. She's happy relaxing with me on the couch or sitting at my feet while I study. _Inside_ the apartment I've had no problems.

Now outside is a whole different story. Nico isn't exactly a workout freak but she does need to be run everyday. This can be tough if you don't have a fenced in yard...you have to actually do the running too . Remember that Huskies should not be let off leash so this does limit your options a little. Luckily we have a great dog park here with about 3 fenced-in acres. I take Nico up there 2 or 3 times a week and she runs for hooouurrrs.

As long as your pup has a good outlet to let off energy you should do fine. It definitely takes an adjustment period to get used to living with a Husky and all their little quirks but I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.

Feel free to send me a private message if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope for your sake that your dog isn't a cat poop eater! Odo would just love for someone to lead him to the cat box so he could dig in and have himself a big old snack. We keep a baby gate up so he can't get in there.

Also, I have strong misgivings about the notion of a dog of that size being trained to use a cat box. You would need one very big cat box. I don't even think my Boston Terrier could comfortably go in my cat's boxes, much less a full grown GSD/Husky. In addition, it's possible that your cat may not want to potty there anymore if the dog does start going there. 

Cats do have an instinct to avoid dogs and, depending on how strong that is in your cat, you may be setting yourself up for a situation where the cat decides his litter box is no longer safe.

Also...are you saying you're going to leave the dog free on a third floor balcony with an accessible fire escape? Even without the fire escape...I think Huskies are the climbing breed aren't they? This just seems like a really bad idea. It almost sounds like your intent is to have an indoor/outdoor dog the way you would a cat, which is in no way realistic. There are leash laws for dogs, you can't just open the door and let them run the town when they feel like it.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

No no I am not leaving her anywhere free outside. The balcony with the cat litter is a closed one. 

Yes I know the cat will have a fit lol. But I can get another litter. 

Hmm so the Huskys shouldn't be let without a leash anywhere you go? That's kind of bothersome to me. I am used to my dogs (long time ago) always sticking by me with no leash. I hardly ever leashed them. And if they wandered off a bit from me like say a few meters away they always came back as soon as I call them. The largest dog I had was a golden retriever and I used to even take him to parties with me and people would love him and pet him but when I called he always came and stuck near me immediately. 

So how long does it take for Husky to stick by you without a leash? Not years I hope.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

lovedwarrior said:


> No no I am not leaving her anywhere free outside. The balcony with the cat litter is a closed one.
> 
> Yes I know the cat will have a fit lol. But I can get another litter.
> 
> ...


Ah, well now I feel a little better 

I think the thing with Huskies is that they have a strong prey drive. Unfortunately the "other" breed your dog may be mixed with, the GSD, is also a high prey drive breed. Dogs with a strong prey drive tend to be very difficult if not impossible off leash because no amount of training is going to overcome their natural drive when a squirrel runs close, for instance. 

A golden does not have the same type of prey drive, so is easier to work with off-leash.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

lovedwarrior said:


> So how long does it take for Husky to stick by you without a leash? Not years I hope.


Ahh Grasshopper. Soon you will learn. 

Husky does not equal Golden Retriever (usually). 

Puppy does not equal adult dog.

Your discussion on the training thread indicates you may have a time of it as the dog gets older with the off leash thing. 

Suggest you read this book about dogs (easy read and well done)
"The Other end of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. 

Also suggest you sign you and your puppy up for a Puppy class followed by a Basic Obedience class.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

yes my fear is also the new dog with my cat. But the rescue center says although the dog wants to be dominant, she will withdraw if the cat hisses and protects itself. I guess cause it is still a 4 month old puppy, she is just discovering things and sees that not everything is a toy or things to chew. 

I dont think I will be working or working as much for the first week when the dog comes in. I have to watch and learn her and help her adjust and also help the cat to adjust.

I dont know if this will help but both my cat and the puppy will be meeting right after they have their sterilization operation. I think they will both be a little tired, sleepy, confused and hopefully mellow.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

FWIW I have a GSD that is off leash most of the time but I have worked hard for that. I used to have a dog called Max who was a Siberian, GSD mix and he was also trained off leash.. but I did not live in a Big City.

My dogs always lived with cats and let the cats be or were buds with them.. but again, that is training... lots of it too.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I hate to break it to you, but most huskies are NEVER completely trustworthy off-leash. 

Although it is POSSIBLE for them be trained to be reliable off-leash, from your previous threads I don't think you have the knowledge to do so (not trying to be rude, so please don't take it personally; we were all there at one point). Also, in many cases, it's more a matter of instinct than training. Huskies were bred to run miles and miles pulling a sled, and they always want to see "what's around the next corner". Combine this with a high prey drive (likes to chase other animals), and you have a recipe for disaster if the dog is let off-leash.

I never let my huskies run loose unless they are in my huge fenced yard.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband and I live in a small apartment (620 sq feet) with a husky and a husky mix and 2 cats  The main thing is to get the dogs outside and spend quality time with them. We walk the dogs 2 - 3 times a day for at least a mile or more and my husband goes running with them 2x a week. We are also lucky that my parents live about a mile away and have a huge back yard with high fences so we can let them run around. On weekends we try to go at least once during the weekend on long hikes - because as they say a tired dog is a good dog

Like others said the main thing is excercise and to not let the husky of leash. Also in terms on introducing to your cat - its good that your dog will be young but i would recommend keeping him on a leash in the beginning and going slowly with the introduction. Buts its doable with patience and activities


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

lovedwarrior said:


> No no I am not leaving her anywhere free outside. The balcony with the cat litter is a closed one.
> 
> Yes I know the cat will have a fit lol. But I can get another litter.
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmmm a husky off leash... not so good of an idea.

Kobe (my husky/malamute mix) once got off leash. And i lost sight of him. He was found, 2 hours later, 17 miles north of where I was. Yes, 17 miles in 2 hours.

With training... MAYBE your dog can be off leash. But once it sees a rabbit, deer, cat, mouse, squirrel, bird, anything.... all things go right out of the window.

If you're expecting to just get the dog and hope that it will do things you want just because it likes you.. you're in for a rough ride. I see you don't like training because it makes dogs robotic or some crazy thing like that. You're absolutely and completely wrong. The aim of training a dog is not to turn it into a robot. It's to nurture and educate the dog.

The dog does not have a 5 year old kid's mental capacity. It doesn't have the same morals as a human. It doesn't view life the same way as a human. By expecting him to do such, you are doing a great deal of disrespect to your dog. He's not a little human. He's a dog. Treating him like one is the greatest form of respect you can do for him. This does not mean you're treating him as a "lesser" being, just that you are treating him for what he is.

And seriously? Going potty in a litter box? I hope you have a litter box that's 5' x 5' and 3' tall. Because dogs don't aim very well at all. Treat your dog with some respect. He's not a cat. Take him outside to potty.

Huskies are nortoriously destructive. And loud. Puppies moreso. Good luck crate training him.

It sounds like you'd be better off with a low energy small dog.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

To stop the dog bothering the cat you have to NEVER let the dog chase the cat and NEVER let the dog be unsupervised around the cat. ALWAYS stop any chasing or rough play immediately. *Cats lose to dogs especially as the dog gets older*. Get between the dog and cat and lean into the dogs space and cha cha step forwad and in a stern voice say, "MY CAT!" 

Prevention of any behavior you find undesirable is a mtter of never allowing it to happen in the first place. 

A 12 week old puppy is not dominant over anything. Nor is a cat dominant over anything. They behave if they have been trained and understand limits and boundaries. They run amock if they have not.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

The other thing that no one has mentioned is that you need to be prepared for the possibility that your dog and cat will not be safe together without supervision. Dogs do kill cats, and some dogs will never coexist with a cat except under direct supervision. The higher the prey drive, the more likely this is to be a problem.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

EVERYTHING RBark said is correct.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

lovedwarrior said:


> No no I am not leaving her anywhere free outside. The balcony with the cat litter is a closed one.


Is it _completely _closed? _Really _securely, from floor to roof? In my experience, it can be deadly to expect a balcony railing and a 3 story drop to deter a husky. My old apartment neighbors lost a dog exactly this way, and I unfortunately witnessed it (they weren't present at the time). It was horrible. The dog's body hit things on the way down, and then it managed to run out into traffic and get run over by a car. _Absolutely. Horrible._

So I would never advocate leaving a husky unattended access to a balcony. Maybe not even attended. Just seems like a big risk with something you love that has a reputation as an *escape artist*.



lovedwarrior said:


> I am used to my dogs (long time ago) always sticking by me with no leash.


You've got some great responses already regarding this, from people who really know northern breeds. I can't add much beyond yet another voice agreeing that you _cannot _expect that sort of relationship with a husky(mix). Especially with a city's traffic, it could be deadly to your dog if you expect it to behave like your past golden retriever.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

RBark said:


> Ummmmmmmm a husky off leash... not so good of an idea.
> 
> Kobe (my husky/malamute mix) once got off leash. And i lost sight of him. He was found, 2 hours later, 17 miles north of where I was. Yes, 17 miles in 2 hours.
> 
> ...




That's called hitting the nail on the head 


And get used to the woo woo wooooo howling... Hopefully you have patient neighbors. Mine are cool and think it's really funny but I'm fairly certain that's rare.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know if a husky mix is going to be the dog for you. While the litter box thing is great for cats and SMALL dogs, I don't think you or this dog would benefit. What's so wrong with going downstairs to potty the dog? If it's too cold I hate to say again this isn't the dog for you because you are going to have to walk this dog even when it's cold. And you are going to have to walk it A LOT since you don't have a yard to play fetch in. Off leash with a husky is going to be a no no for a VERY long time if not forever and besides most cities have leash laws. I own a 6 month old malamute who has a HUGE crate, the biggest you can find, we have an enormous yard and we still went for a 3 mile walk in the rain tonite. He is curretly running thru my 1400 square foot houset at top speed with his squeak toy. Give this a second thought.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

lovedwarrior said:


> No no I am not leaving her anywhere free outside. The balcony with the cat litter is a closed one.
> 
> Yes I know the cat will have a fit lol. But I can get another litter.
> 
> ...


From the sound of things you should plan and budget now for a good training course with your puppy. Find a good professional and work hard so your dog will stick with you and mind you and you get good information.

You need to check the leash laws in your city, as well as animal control laws and where the city shelter is and their policies.

Also check the rules about dogs at parks where you can to take him. As well as look for dog parks locally where all dogs can go unleashed.

Do some homework.

As for wearing him out, he's a dog bred for pulling, train him to pull you around..  I might have a husky pulling me all over the place in a dog cart or on skateboard or roller blades if I had one. If there is will there is a way.

The only real issue is to train and exercise your dog, and your biting off a handful with that breed for what you say you want. Do it right if your going to do it.

Your choices and actions and commitment to do whatever it takes over the next ten years or more will determine whether you own the coolest best dog ever, or a total disaster you regret. Either are possible and it's 100% up to you.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the advice. 

My concern is at night between 11 pm and 5 am about the dog potty. Of course I dont mind taking the dog to downstairs if she needs it but I never saw anyone walking their dog at 3 am on the streets. I hope that walking perhaps 3 times during the day and doing running in a garden (I dont have one but yard downstairs is more of a common yard) will be enough.

I did think about making the dog pull me. But from what I see it is not just 1 dog that pulls the sleds. 

I want to get a dog from a rescue center and there are several available dogs around here how ever I always wanted a big white dog that sticks with me as my closest companion. There are not many white big dogs that are yet puppies. Husky was not my preference but this dog maybe another mix than just husky.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> My concern is at night between 11 pm and 5 am about the dog potty.


That's part of owning a dog. I've gotten up in the middle of a night during a freaking freezing cold Wisconsin winter and taken my sick dog out to explode from both ends in the snow.

A Husky (mix) requires more than just physical stimulation. They are highly intelligent creatures, and though they are independent they do love learning new things....it's just that once they LEARN those things they choose when to obey the command they most definitely understand xD

I also think that color should be your LAST concern when choosing a dog. Temperament and personality comes first.

I think you're setting yourself up for disappointment and failure with this mix...just being honest.

A Husky is just not a "stick by my master" kind of dog. They love their people (Ask Nekomi, RBark, and the rest of the "Northern Crew") but they don't feel the need to be attached to their humans 24/7 like many of the herding and working breeds do.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah you really are going to be disappointed if you're hoping for a Husky that sticks by you.

I know Kobe and Ollie love me, but it is often very difficult to see. When I take Kobe to my friend's house, Kobe spends time with everyone but me. It's not because he doesn't love me, it's a trait in the breed. They have been bred for thousands of years to be people dogs, friendly with everyone. 

Does it mean he likes the others better than me? No, not really. At the end of the day, he goes home to me and looks for me. My days are not spent with him cuddling me, licking me, etc. He is in the room, usually napping. But I know he wants to be by my side because he rarely lets me out of sight or hearing (inside the home).

When I get home from work, I find him napping in the living room usually. Most dogs are excited to see you. Most days, Kobe does not so much as lift his head to note my arrival, let alone come greet me. The characteristics that you are describing sound more like a labrador or golden than a Husky. But even then, that's no guarantee. Every dog is an individual, I've seen competition level huskies with phenomenal recalls. But those dogs are handled by professional trainers, not an average joe like you.

You really do seem to be setting yourself for disappiontment here. You have an idealized image of what a dog should be that does not reflect reality. 

As for what to do between 11pm and 5am with a puppy? That's part of ownership. I know someone on this forum who had to go down several flights of stairs to take her dogs out for potty, every time, while living in an apartment. Thunderstorm, blizzard, and so on. It sucks, but it has to be done. You're just going to set yourself up for a huge headache in the future by attempting to train the puppy to go in the litter.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

lol my cat also wakes me up at 2 am or 3 am or 4 am but definitely at 5 am so I can let him out at least or if I turn on the light to work at night, he acts like its already noon and we should go have fun. 

If the dog needs just a poo time it is great. My cat likes going out and me leaving the door open so he can come back anytime he wants. I am usually awake several hours at night cause he desires somethings and never stops crying until he gets it. I keep my back door open for him several hours cause it is cold now and when he comes back he cat get in fast. Meanwhile I sleep with one eye open while the wind blows into my bedroom. I check for him every 30 min and call him in if it is blowing and snowing.

And if it is raining, he comes back with wet fur and asks me to dry him. After I dry him, guess what? the cycle starts. 

At least the poo time has an end.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

If you have money you could invest in a treadmill - that is by no means a substitute for a good walking but since you don't have a yard, that is the only good way I know off to expend energy. You will probably need to take your dog out 3am now that she's a puppy. When she gets older, you may find that she needs to go to the bathroom less.

I really do think it's disrespectful as well to have a Husky go in a litter box. I have a miniature dachshund and we live in a tiny apartment and even then I feel badly having him go on the UgoDog indoor potty. 

I love love love Malamutes and Huskies, but I don't think I could ever raise it responsibly because I'm as lazy as a pug. I do hope you treat your puppy with respect and be a responsible owner.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And if the dog needs MORE than "poo time"?

I own a high energy breed...got nothin' on a Husky, but they still require a lot of work. The German Shepherd Dog.

On a BAD day Strauss can gait (trot) up to 8 miles alongside my bike (he's on leash). On a good day he can go 11-12.

A Husky is bred to go MUCH farther than that...and they're SPRINTERS (I believe I have that right, yes RBark/Nekomi?). The Malamutes are endurance haulers.

My breed and the northern breeds are bred to go for miles, and miles, and miles, and miles.

The difference between my Shepherds and their Northern dogs?

My Shepherds do not love everybody (they are not unfriendly, but they don't greet everybody either). My Shepherds DO care who comes to the door. Most Huskies do not. As RBark mentioned, she has a crew and they know her....and they don't even greet her when she comes home.

My Shepherds are all over me.

My Shepherds are happy to stick by my side and always be in a room with me. We can go outside and I can call them back from a significant distance.

The Husky is a dot on the horizon that soon disappears.

You will be disappointed if you expect all of these things out of a breed of dog that naturally displays the OPPOSITE tendencies.



> I don't think I could ever raise it responsibly because I'm as lazy as a pug.


Don't let pugmom hear you say that!


----------



## PeanutAndOmar (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope you like to walk and jog. You will be doing miles a day.

My pup is a bassett, i live in an apartment, and i easily walk him 3 miles a day....and that isn't enough IMO. We also do park almost every day as well.

And dog in a litter box? Seriously? My cats can fill the litter box every day, so I got 3. I still empty them daily. I can't imagine 
1.) training a dog into a litter box (just doesn't seem right to me)
2.) if it were feasible to do it, the amount of poop would overwhelm

Seriously, like I said, I have a bassett...and they are notoriously lazy dogs, decent for apartment living, and he is running my butt.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Apart from the fact that training a husky using a litter box isn't something I would have ever considered, I especially don't understand training any dog to go in the _cats_ litter box. At least leave the cat in peace and buy something separate for the dog.

I also don't see how you consider yourself to be able to devote enough time to exercising your dog if you cannot spare the time to take the dog outside to potty. My dog is now almost 10 months old and I live in an apartment. At first I was taking her out every 20 minutes, and that has now extended so she can be left alone all day if absolutely necessary, and when I am home all day with her she goes out every 2-3 hours and sleeps up to 10 hours at night. A 5min break every 2-3hours is hardly a big deal, and if you can't commit to that then you won't be able to commit to exercise a husky mix will need.

I still sometimes take her out in the middle of the night... 3am, sandstorms, snow, crazy wind and coyotes... if she wakes me up then it is for a reason, and when she needs to go, we go.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I lived with three dogs in an apartment for 5 years. We did fine, but I walked them so they had exercise. And I did not make them go in my cats' litterboxes. A puppy will have to go out much more often than 3 times a day. And yes, at first they'll have to go out in the wee hours of the night. Making a large breed puppy go in a cat pan because you don't want to go out at night seems a pretty good clue that maybe a pup isnt the best idea. You may want to look into adopting an older dog.

I wouldn't let a Husky (or Husky mix) off leash. Their liking you has nothing to do with their desire to roam. Heck, I have a Chow who adores me, and I still won't let him off lead.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm curious, why is your litter box outside where the cat can't access it?

You definitely need to learn a lot about dogs and their behavior. Your expectations for how a puppy will integrate itself into your life are kind of bizarre.

What country are you in?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are two informative videos comparing breeds....
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/breed-all-about-it-siberian-husky.html


http://animal.discovery.com/videos/breed-all-about-it-golden-retriever.html

Love huskies but my lifestyle would no suite the breed. It would be unfair of me to expect them to adapt to my lifestyle. Talk about a smart breed we had a eight week old husky mix unscrew a cap on a treat jar in one of the exam rooms at work. No one showed this pup how to do it, she just figured it out on her own. lol


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I recently moved into a third floor apartment with my American Bulldog, but he is lolder and trained. It took some getting use to for him because we had land and a pond for him at my old house. The husband had re-enlisted in the Army so Kramer will be a traveling dog! Now I take him out often and for long walks so he will continue to get the exercise he was getting.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Here are two informative videos comparing breeds....
> http://animal.discovery.com/videos/breed-all-about-it-siberian-husky.html
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I think huskies and mals are the most beautiful dogs on earth.

But I won't own one. I had to really hold myself back when I was looking and found Hope to adopt.

A husky is not a dog that would fit with my lifestyle, nor my expectations for a companion dog.

What I would recommend would be something like a medium sized lab mix, about a 40lb dog with smarts that can live with a walk, and easy to train to fetch for exercise.

Or even a smaller dog.


----------

